# Hello, my name is AbuKadin.



## abukadin (Feb 13, 2012)

HI!

I am new and will probably be moving to Abu Dhabi later this year from the US. 

First off, a little about me... My wife and I have been married for 12 years and we have three children. Two boys (9 and 8) and a girl (6). My wife is getting a job as a English based teacher. Through that we'll get a home as well as many other benefits.

I am a software engineer and have started seeking employment from US companies as well as posting applications to UAE companies through various websites. We won't be moving over (at the latest) until August this year, so I figure by then I should have something lined up. god-willing.

Regarding my employment (wife will sponsor me), considering that her job will get my visa, our housing, she'll sponsor, etc... would it be easier to find a job once I get there considering employers don't have to consider all the other benefit based costs?

Aside from employment I have been researching various other areas of concern. One is home entertainment. From what I've been reading it seems the local cable providers are... well below standard as compared to US companies in almost every way. I have looked at their website and can say they are definitely more expensive than anything in the US. But with a near monopoly, you can expect that.

Would it be more economical to just get the best internet option and utilize a VPN to access US based TV via sites like Hulu and Netflix? Or do the various options from etisilat and du actually provide a pretty decent US selection of shows and more importantly NFL and NBA?  Also, what, if any, VPNs do you all use and recommend?

Finally, I do enjoying video games. I own a PS3 and a Wii and while I don't do any Wii online gaming, I do like to play various PS3 games online. Do any of you actively play games online and what is the experience there? I figure games have servers all over so I should get decent connects, but as always personal feedback is best.

Thank you all for the info and I look forward to making friends in the region.


----------

